# Hanging soundboard and drywall



## Packer Backer (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I know the answer to this question, but...

I have all of my insualtion up, electrical done and brought home the dryway and soundboard that I'll be installing this weekend...the question is:

I know for 1/2" drywall, I should be using 1 1/4" screws...but, should I use different lengths for the soundboard then a longer screw for the drywall? I figure I could use the same longer screws for both, but, didn't know if there was a drawback to that...

Also, do any of you recomend an adhesive between the soundboard and drywall?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

How thick is the sound board and what type is it?? If it's the fiber type sound board, I wouldn't worry with adhesive. If it's drywall type (if that's still available, haven't seen it in a while) you can use regular stud adhesive or even joint compound. Really not necessary though, using screws. Minimum screw length if it's 2 layers of 1/2" is 1-5/8" for the second layer (or if the sound board is 1/4" and 1/2" or 5/8" rock). Any thicker and you need 1-7/8" screws. First layer is fine with 1-1/4". The longer the screw, the more difficult it is to start and drive straight...........I'd use shorter on the first layer, but no harm/no foul if you use the same for both.


----------



## Packer Backer (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!!

That's what I figured. I'm going to go with the shorter for the 1/2" sound-fiberboard and the longer for the drywall. 

I'm assuming, as well, that I can go horizontal on the walls with the soundboard, then vertical with the actual drywall?

Also, I'm going to be caulking the opening at the floor and around all of the outlets. Do you have any recomendations on what to use? I've seen that greenglue, but, I'm not sure that's what I'm looking for just for 'caulking' to seal the room up for sound purposes.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Shouldn't be any problem standing the sound board up and laying the drywall down. As far as caulk, I'd call a drywall supply and see what they have. I don't know that HD or Lowes will have anything.......
Bear in mind that just putting a layer of sound board under the drywall and caulking will not "sound proof" a room. Sound attenuation insulation, RC1 channel, "sound proof" door all come to mind if you really want "soundproof". I'm assuming you are just looking to "quiet things down".


----------



## Packer Backer (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, I understand that...I scrimped in some places...but, went with mineral wool for insulation (wanted that cotton fiber stuff but it was WAY expensive), bypassed the RC1, went with the iso-tape (which should cut down on some of the bass freq), going with the solid door and have a bunch of 2" sound panels to eat up and deaded some of the sound inside the room as well. 

So, I know it won't be 'SOUNDPROOF' but, much quieter than a normal room. I'm just tracking guitars and mixing...no live drums. So, I saved a little bit of money here and there...

Just have to get it done before the baby gets here as her room is my studio right now!!! 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh, that explains it. Sounds like you've done your homework and have found a pretty good compromise. Best of luck with the baby.


----------

